# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Setting Up An SQL Server

## Mike Dudley

Hello, Iam new at this SQL stuff and want to setup an SQL Server at work and need to know what do i need to use this software. I have a EVAL version of 6.5 and was told you need MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything else that i need to use this? Thanks!!

----------


## Don Romano

You don`t need Access or VB to use SQL Server... though those tools/language work very well with it.    SQL Server comes with an interactive SQL tool which is not fancy but works fine.   You can use Access to create very nice applications that interface with SQL Server via ODBC.    Ditto for VB.

As far as your question... there are books upon books written about SQL Server so my advice is to get a testing machine, install SQL Server will all of the defaults... and use Books On-Line or buy a SQL Server book to learn the product.   

I`m sure the technical requirements of the product are on-line or as a readme in your evaluation copy.   Usually they`re something like Windows NT Server, 32+ MB RAM,   xxx Mb disk, etc.   I`ve run SQL Server (to play with) on a 32 Mb RAM PC running a Pentium 166 and it works fine.

----------

On 7/27/98 11:54:08 AM, Mike Dudley wrote: 
> Hello, Iam new at this SQL stuff and want to setup an SQL Server at work 
> and need to know what do i need to use this software. I have a EVAL version 
> of 6.5 and was told you need MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything 
> else that i need to use this? Thanks!!
.

There are more than a dozen utilities  in SQL server.  You may start with SQL EM and isql_w.

VB is a development tools to write fron end application while SQL server works in "Back Office".  You do not have to install VB in order to play with SQL server.

BTW, SQL server also works with NT workstation.

----------


## Jonathan Yang

On 7/27/98 11:54:08 AM, Mike Dudley wrote: 
> Hello, Iam new at this SQL stuff and want to setup an SQL Server at work 
> and need to know what do i need to use this software. I have a EVAL version 
> of 6.5 and was told you need MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything 
> else that i need to use this? Thanks!!
.

There are more than a dozen utilities in SQL server. You may start with SQL EM and isql_w.

VB is a development tools to write fron end application while SQL server works in "Back Office". You do not have to install VB in order to play with SQL server.

BTW, SQL server also works with NT workstation. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/27/98 1:02:43 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 11:54:08 AM, Mike Dudley wrote: 
> Hello, Iam new at this SQL 
> stuff and want to setup an SQL Server at work 
> and need to know what do 
> i need to use this software. I have a EVAL version 
> of 6.5 and was told 
> you need MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything 
> else that i need to 
> use this? Thanks!!
.

There are more than a dozen utilities in SQL 
> server. You may start with SQL EM and isql_w.

VB is a development tools 


> to write fron end application while SQL server works in "Back Office". You 
> do not have to install VB in order to play with SQL server.

BTW, SQL 
> server also works with NT workstation. 
> 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So how can i test it and see if it`s working right is there a way i can do that then?

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/27/98 12:10:55 PM, Don Romano wrote: 
> You don`t need Access or VB to use SQL Server... though those 
> tools/language work very well with it.    SQL Server comes with an 
> interactive SQL tool which is not fancy but works fine.   You can use 
> Access to create very nice applications that interface with SQL Server via 
> ODBC.    Ditto for VB.

As far as your question... there are books upon 
> books written about SQL Server so my advice is to get a testing machine, 
> install SQL Server will all of the defaults... and use Books On-Line or buy 
> a SQL Server book to learn the product.   

I`m sure the technical 
> requirements of the product are on-line or as a readme in your evaluation 
> copy.   Usually they`re something like Windows NT Server, 32+ MB RAM,   xxx 
> Mb disk, etc.   I`ve run SQL Server (to play with) on a 32 Mb RAM PC 
> running a Pentium 166 and it works fine.

So i need VB or Access to use it? Is there a way i can test it to see if it`s working right? Or not....

----------


## Jonathan Yang

Before you start using VB for development,  you have to know how to create table, stored procedure, view, ...  
you have to know how to manipulate database using ISQL.

VB is nothing comparing with SQL server.  That`s my point.


On 7/27/98 2:11:24 PM, Mike Dudley wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 1:02:43 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 11:54:08 AM, 
> Mike Dudley wrote: 
> Hello, Iam new at this SQL 
> stuff and want to 
> setup an SQL Server at work 
> and need to know what do 
> i need to use 
> this software. I have a EVAL version 
> of 6.5 and was told 
> you need 
> MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything 
> else that i need to 
> use 
> this? Thanks!!
.

There are more than a dozen utilities in SQL 
> 
> server. You may start with SQL EM and isql_w.

VB is a development tools 
> 


> to write fron end application while SQL server works in "Back 
> Office". You 
> do not have to install VB in order to play with SQL 
> server.

BTW, SQL 
> server also works with NT workstation. 
> 
> 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------
So how can i test it and see if it`s working right is there a way 
> i can do that then?

----------


## Don Romano

No... you don`t need Access or VB to use it.   You can test out if it`s working by performing SQL queries against whatever database you create... or use the PUBS database which is the sample database that gets installed with the product.

My comment on Access & VB (which, again, you DO NOT need to use SQL Server) is that they are very graphical in nature and will allow you to develop SQL Server applications easily.   ISQL is good enough for some things and testing things out... but most people would prefer a GUI when dealing with the database.  :-)

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/27/98 2:41:01 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> Before you start using VB for development,  you have to know how to create 
> table, stored procedure, view, ...  
you have to know how to manipulate 
> database using ISQL.

VB is nothing comparing with SQL server.  That`s my 
> point.


On 7/27/98 2:11:24 PM, Mike Dudley wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 
> 1:02:43 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 11:54:08 AM, 
> Mike 
> Dudley wrote: 
> Hello, Iam new at this SQL 
> stuff and want to 
> 
> setup an SQL Server at work 
> and need to know what do 
> i need to use 
> 
> this software. I have a EVAL version 
> of 6.5 and was told 
> you 
> need 
> MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything 
> else that i need to 
> 
> use 
> this? Thanks!!
.

There are more than a dozen utilities in 
> SQL 
> 
> server. You may start with SQL EM and isql_w.

VB is a 
> development tools 
> 


> to write fron end application while SQL 
> server works in "Back 
> Office". You 
> do not have to install VB in 
> order to play with SQL 
> server.

BTW, SQL 
> server also works with 
> NT workstation. 
> 
> 
> 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------
So how can i test it and see if it`s working right is there a 
> way 
> i can do that then?

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/27/98 2:41:01 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> Before you start using VB for development,  you have to know how to create 
> table, stored procedure, view, ...  
you have to know how to manipulate 
> database using ISQL.

VB is nothing comparing with SQL server.  That`s my 
> point.


On 7/27/98 2:11:24 PM, Mike Dudley wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 
> 1:02:43 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> On 7/27/98 11:54:08 AM, 
> Mike 
> Dudley wrote: 
> Hello, Iam new at this SQL 
> stuff and want to 
> 
> setup an SQL Server at work 
> and need to know what do 
> i need to use 
> 
> this software. I have a EVAL version 
> of 6.5 and was told 
> you 
> need 
> MSACCES or Visual Basic. Is there anything 
> else that i need to 
> 
> use 
> this? Thanks!!
.

There are more than a dozen utilities in 
> SQL 
> 
> server. You may start with SQL EM and isql_w.

VB is a 
> development tools 
> 


> to write fron end application while SQL 
> server works in "Back 
> Office". You 
> do not have to install VB in 
> order to play with SQL 
> server.

BTW, SQL 
> server also works with 
> NT workstation. 
> 
> 
> 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --------
So how can i test it and see if it`s working right is there a 
> way 
> i can do that then?

Where do i get  isql_w or SQL EM

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/27/98 3:04:53 PM, Don Romano wrote: 
> No... you don`t need Access or VB to use it.   You can test out if it`s 
> working by performing SQL queries against whatever database you create... 
> or use the PUBS database which is the sample database that gets installed 
> with the product.

My comment on Access & VB (which, again, you DO NOT 
> need to use SQL Server) is that they are very graphical in nature and will 
> allow you to develop SQL Server applications easily.   ISQL is good enough 
> for some things and testing things out... but most people would prefer a 
> GUI when dealing with the database.  :-)



Where do i get ISQL????

----------

Did you install sql server?

SQL EM and isql_w are components that come with.

ysyang@ix.netcom.com

----------


## Mike

On 7/27/98 5:59:29 PM,   wrote: 
> Did you install sql server?

SQL EM and isql_w are components that come 
> with.

ysyang@ix.netcom.com



Yes i did and when i run isql_w which i found it asks me for a server and i put in my server of the NT Server which i set up sql and also when i try to install the service pack for sql it says it`s not installed but i did install it. Is that because i installed the 6.5 EVAL version or what? I just want to be able to test it out to see if it`s working or not. Iam just having trouble setting it up i guess. Ummm any URL`s would help or any text doc`s will help also. Thanks....

----------


## Don Romano

Hi Mike,

You`re really going to have to get a manual/book or something and read up on this.   I know that you are not familiar with the product but even if you DO get it successfully installed you`re going to find yourself setting in front of a screen and saying `now what?`.   IMHO... spend the $50 and get Microsoft SQL Server 6.5 DBA Survival Guide or some similar book and take a few hours to read about the product before diving in.   You`ll get a lot more return for your investment in time.

Regarding your immediate question... ISQL and Enterprise Manager (as well as SQL Trace, SQL Security Manager, SQL Client Configuration Utility, etc...) are all components of the SQL Server product.   They all have their roles with Enterprise Manager serving as the centralized management console.   You need to register your SQL Server (which is the product... not A database) in Enterprise manager to use the product.   If you just install SQL Server the default network protocol is named pipes.   This should work fine for a local server (SQL Server installed on the NT system you are working on).

I have never used the eval copy so I don`t know if it has any quirks that could give you issues.   The only thing that I thought was different about it is that it had a time lock on it... but who knows.

I would install the eval copy and NOT the service pack.   You can install the service pack (if it does install over the eval copy) after proving that you got the `first` installation working.   Start Enterprise Manager (Start button, Programs, SQL Server, Enterprise Manager) and register your SQL Server (which is your NT server name) and you should see a connection made.   In the same menu area as Enterprise Manager should be SQL Server Books Online (make sure you do install this during the installation... it asks you if you want to).   This is the complete reference set of documentation for SQL Server... good searching, etc.   It should have the answers to most of your questions... and if you don`t mind reading on line documentation (I prefer hard copy which is why I suggest buying a book) than start at the beginning and enjoy.

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/28/98 6:54:40 AM, Don Romano wrote: 
> Hi Mike,

You`re really going to have to get a manual/book or something 
> and read up on this.   I know that you are not familiar with the product 
> but even if you DO get it successfully installed you`re going to find 
> yourself setting in front of a screen and saying `now what?`.   IMHO... 
> spend the $50 and get Microsoft SQL Server 6.5 DBA Survival Guide or some 
> similar book and take a few hours to read about the product before diving 
> in.   You`ll get a lot more return for your investment in 
> time.

Regarding your immediate question... ISQL and Enterprise Manager 
> (as well as SQL Trace, SQL Security Manager, SQL Client Configuration 
> Utility, etc...) are all components of the SQL Server product.   They all 
> have their roles with Enterprise Manager serving as the centralized 
> management console.   You need to register your SQL Server (which is the 
> product... not A database) in Enterprise manager to use the product.   If 
> you just install SQL Server the default network protocol is named pipes.   
> This should work fine for a local server (SQL Server installed on the NT 
> system you are working on).

I have never used the eval copy so I don`t 
> know if it has any quirks that could give you issues.   The only thing that 
> I thought was different about it is that it had a time lock on it... but 
> who knows.

I would install the eval copy and NOT the service pack.   You 
> can install the service pack (if it does install over the eval copy) after 
> proving that you got the `first` installation working.   Start Enterprise 
> Manager (Start button, Programs, SQL Server, Enterprise Manager) and 
> register your SQL Server (which is your NT server name) and you should see 
> a connection made.   In the same menu area as Enterprise Manager should be 
> SQL Server Books Online (make sure you do install this during the 
> installation... it asks you if you want to).   This is the complete 
> reference set of documentation for SQL Server... good searching, etc.   It 
> should have the answers to most of your questions... and if you don`t mind 
> reading on line documentation (I prefer hard copy which is why I suggest 
> buying a book) than start at the beginning and enjoy.


I installed it already but the only thing i have in my start menu is the DOC`s not anything else. I installed it on a machine running Windows NT 4.0 Server
so it made the program group under the sys admin tools but all thats in there is 2 help files with yellow ?`s hehehehe oh well....

----------


## Jonathan Yang

Log on NT with admnin

to run isql_w 
input server name,  choose standard security mode,  user:  sa  passwd: (nothing)  


then you get in.

----------


## Mike Dudley

On 7/28/98 1:03:40 PM, Jonathan Yang wrote: 
> Log on NT with admnin

to run isql_w 
input server name,  choose 
> standard security mode,  user:  sa  passwd: (nothing)  


then you get in.


Ok i did that and try to put in the server name of the NT Server but says it can`t find it? Any ideas why it would give me that error? I have it set up for a RAS and other things on the NT so it should work, but it does not.

----------

